# Garage Door Security



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Someone who really wants in is probably going to get in, so this is just another layer, but here is a quick zip tie trick to help prevent a "6-second garage door break-in".

I would recommend using a zip tie that is weak enough to break if you pull/hang on the release cord in an emergency. Speaking of the release cord, it's also a good idea to make sure it isn't so long that someone could fish it out of the top of the door using the method in the video below. :thumbup:

There are also some commercially-made devices like this you can buy/install to deter this type of break-in.


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

Impressive/scary. Most security systems have some type of sensor that will go off if opened as well to provide some kind of secondary deterrence if set off.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

another good reason NOT to have windows on your garage door.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Interesting.

Im always worried about when I have the flip latches down or the screen doors locked on my front and rear doors when we leave thru the garage, and then the keypad malfunctioning or the power going out.

Not sure how we'd get in at that point, or what I can do to help this situation...


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

I was thinking about doing the torsion bar openers on my garage doors on this next house. I have them on my shop doors and they seem to work great!!


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I finally got around to doing this today. I had to drill out the existing holes to use a bigger ziptie. Losing the contents of my garage would be brutal!

Thanks again for posting this! :thumbup:


----------



## mak474 (Mar 15, 2019)

I really need to secure mine. I have a roll of this in my tool box from when I wrenched on planes daily. 
Its used on planes a lot to prevent accidental use of switches or levers. For instance on Gulfstream's they used it on the handles to deploy the landing gear in an emergency situation. You have to intentionally pull the lever with enough force to break the wire. I couldn't see someone being able to fish the release open with this installed. You just wouldn't have enough leverage unless pulling straight down from inside the garage.

https://www.skygeek.com/032brass1lb.html?utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=shoppingengine&utm_content=032brass1lb&utm_campaign=froogle&gclid=CjwKCAjwndvlBRANEiwABrR32FfSBnc222iQET_FgPqwciyYder1PkWWSCNlsO4ciM5tIPWtAs4xwRoCz-YQAvD_BwE


----------

